# How to screw in a threaded rod?



## fenestrane (Mar 10, 2015)

Does anyone have a trick on how to screw a threaded rod in/out of wood? I actually managed to screw it in, but now I need to screw it out, and it is far more challenging. There is nothing to grip it with *without damaging the thread*. The rod is 2 feet long, and it is about 1 inch in the wood.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

use a jam nut. screw two nuts onto the rod. Tighten them together and then use the nut closer to the wood to back the threaded rod out.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

put one nut on the rod....then a washer.....then another nut. Tighten the first one against the washer and you should be able to use a wrench to work it out.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

fenestrane said:


> Does anyone have a trick on how to screw a threaded rod in/out of wood? I actually managed to screw it in, but now I need to screw it out, and it is far more challenging. There is nothing to grip it with *without damaging the thread*. The rod is 2 feet long, and it is about 1 inch in the wood.


All you 'need' is two nuts. Problem solved. :yes:


----------



## fenestrane (Mar 10, 2015)

I love you people! It worked. Thanks everyone! I know, you are probably thinking I am dumb  But we all ask dumb questions at some point


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Or ....*

Chuck the end of the rod in your 1/2" drill, put the drill in "back up" and hit the trigger.... assuming the rod is 1/2" diameter or less.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The hole should be of sufficient size you can just slide the threaded rod through. It shouldn't thread into the wood at all. If you need threads in the wood to screw the rod into then you might consider something like a tee nut. I usually just put a nut and washer on each side.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> put one nut on the rod....then a washer.....then another nut. Tighten the first one against the washer and you should be able to use a wrench to work it out.


Why the washer? Never heard of that one.

George


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I never heard of using a washer either, but it may help with the more stubborn ones. Sometimes you really have to torque them together or they will both turn. It would probably allow the lower nut to tighten a little more without turning the top nut.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The washer prevents the two nuts from jamming against each other. You get the same stability but the whole assembly is really easy to take apart. Same as with a Bowline knot = you can't tighten it, wet or dry, to the point where you can't get it apart.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've found that it will hold stronger with a washer. It will work without one too though.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

fenestrane said:


> Does anyone have a trick on how to screw a threaded rod in/out of wood? I actually managed to screw it in, but now I need to screw it out, and it is far more challenging. There is nothing to grip it with *without damaging the thread*. The rod is 2 feet long, and it is about 1 inch in the wood.


Betcha wishin ya bought a reverse thread now eh?:huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

fenestrane said:


> I love you people! It worked. Thanks everyone! I know, you are probably thinking I am dumb  But we all ask dumb questions at some point


You're welcome but I don't think you should fret too much over not knowing that trick. I doubt any of us here figured it out on our own.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> You're welcome but I don't think you should fret too much over not knowing that trick. I doubt any of us here figured it out on our own.


True, true, very true. I think the first time i hit the same issue i concluded it was easier to burn it all down and pick the threaded rob out from the ash


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I was lucky, at about 7 years old I watched my dad do the jam nut trick in his shop. I really enjoyed watching him work in the shop. He'd regularly hit his thumb with the hammer and I'd learn all sorts of great words. Best education for a little kid...


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

This brought back the memory of my Grandfather making a makeshift slide hammer out of a piece of threaded rod and a lead ingot using the jam nut trick... Jeez.... I thought he invented the jam nut trick:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fyi*



woodnthings said:


> Chuck the end of the rod in your 1/2" drill, put the drill in "back up" and hit the trigger.... assuming the rod is 1/2" diameter or less.


I have removed many a screw with a snapped off head using this trick. The drill chuck gets real close to the surface and just a quick burst on the reverse switch will remove the broken screw. I always prefer a quick solution to a labor intensive one.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't see the purpose of the washer, you want the nuts jammed together regardless but I guess it won't hurt. Use bottom nut when unscrewing to remove, top nut when inserting and the nuts will not come loose.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Try it out....it works. I've done it both ways and found a washer inbetween works better.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Two nuts on the end jammed against each other and a ratchet & socket. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the two nuts don't work it is plan "B":icon_smile:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> Two nuts on the end jammed against each other and a ratchet & socket. :thumbsup:


A socket will only work on the top nut, fine for tightening, to loosen you have to use the bottom nut.


----------



## ruthless1 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have found that if you simply just cut a little slot on the end of the rod that will accept a flat head or if you want to get fancy put 2 crossing one another for a phillips and thsts it ...i use this for adjustable feet i make for random things ..i will say this . the 2 nuts are very efficient and i also use that method as well but if you need to adjust the rod to a just right position it can become problematic due to the rod moving when trying to break the nuts apart...it takes about a minute to cut that slot with a hacksaw blade or if you have a rotary tool just knock it out .. theres my 2 cents


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Jam.....Nuts...this thread is making me hungry.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

FrankC said:


> A socket will only work on the top nut, fine for tightening, to loosen you have to use the bottom nut.


If you crank them even tighter until the flats align you can use a socket to go both ways...


----------

